# Reviews



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yeah you could even review it on this site


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Do some smokey barn stuff


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Koffster said:


> do we have a representative from smokey barn? If so please PM


Oh I thought you bought your coffee







silly me


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

How about Foundry... Love em


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Koffster said:


> do we have a representative from smokey barn? If so please PM


Are you seeking their permission, a sample of their coffee or a fee to review? Genuine question.... Just wondering why you need a representative?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

The problem with providing free coffee for these things is that it's almost like a bribe. "Here have some free coffee (I expect a good review)". I think your audience will respect your reviews more if you've paid for it yourself and remain neutral. The other problem is that coffee is a personal taste. Some coffees I like a lot more than others, so my question would be:

If you review a mid range coffee, does the roaster get a mid range review? i.e. I bough a £4 bag of coffee and it wasnt as good as the £8 one from the other roaster. Also, are you qualified enough to give a 'professional' review? What's your history with coffee and why should the public take your advice? The whole thing makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Koffster said:


> ey up. where did that come from? i'm not asking for free coffee. i just wanted you to PM me regarding links etc on the site, and widgets so that when articles go up people had a fast access to the coffee i am reviewing.


Sorry, wasn't intended to sound confrontational.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

We actually run the darker side of life and the lighter side of life whereby the toasters get a spectrum of feedback done by the members, perhaps you want to sign up for these?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Koffster said:


> no worries, i will review other ones for now. it's a good traffic generator though.. I know at least 6 people have bought the rave coffee that i reviewed directly through the link on that post already in a couple of months. that's without any serious SEO etc.


Don't reallybthink rave need the reviews either, they are really highly thought of on here. If you keep everything on te thread that you intend to do then it might come across better, as right now from a neutral perspective it looks like you want the coffee for free! Whether you do or don't that is how it appears


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I was thinking that as well as the DSOL and LSOL feedback there are reviews of coffee in lots of threads on the forum, and it would help you, Koffster, to track some of them down, if you haven't, and, as coffeechap is suggesting, join in on forum threads. Personally, I have been pointed in unexpected directions by what are in effect reviews by forum members and I also trust what I read on the forum because in the main there is no vested interest.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Personally everything that SmokeyBarn said in his first post was exactly what was running through my mind when I read the first page.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

aaronb said:


> Personally everything that SmokeyBarn said in his first post was exactly what was running through my mind when I read the first page.


I agree totally and also ask why should any apology be necessary should someone deem this as confrontational. It's an opinion and a statement of ones perception.

Ian


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Eyedee said:


> why should any apology be necessary should someone deem this as confrontational. It's an opinion and a statement of ones perception.
> 
> Ian


I dunno, after I read it back I felt a bit mean


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

smokeybarn said:


> I dunno, after I read it back I felt a bit mean


Then send me some free coffee and feel good about yourself again!


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I question how relevant reviews are when it comes to coffee. For someone like me at least. It's the thrill of the unknown that gives me the rush. Pick one at random and eagerly await it's arrival and then when it comes, sit and look at it for a few days wondering what will be, with no preconceptions or expectations. I suppose it's good to know if it's dark/medium etc and what process, but those are less subjective and more factual.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sean said:


> I question how relevant reviews are when it comes to coffee. For someone like me at least. It's the thrill of the unknown that gives me the rush. Pick one at random and eagerly await it's arrival and then when it comes, sit and look at it for a few days wondering what will be, with no preconceptions or expectations. I suppose it's good to know if it's dark/medium etc and what process, but those are less subjective and more factual.


A rough guide of flavours/ acidity etc is useful 1,000 words is serious overkill.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Now it's a shop don't you think you ought to be paying for your advertising to support this forum.

Ian


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Koffster said:


> ...I want to try and establish this website as an authority site you see... I have also introduced an affiliate shop now as well on the website.


Please forgive me for being direct but you're not sounding like a typical forum member so I feel honour bound to ask:

(A) who are you and what are your credentials that might make you an authority on coffee? And

(B) this looks like a quasi commercial venture to me with future income derived from commissions on sales of coffee or selling of user data or something... shouldn't you approach Glenn about sponsoring the forum before using it to promote your site?

I think it's time for you to clarify your standing with Glenn. I confess I'm cynical in my old age. I think you're purposeful and you're obfuscating.

I'll end by amplifying the already expressed view that it is people's independence or their passion for their own product that makes the views on this forum rich, trustworthy and therefore valued.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ah he is now sponsoring the forum as the signature implies, great to have you as a forum sponsor now!!!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Ah he is now sponsoring the forum as the signature implies...


Mine now says 'proud to be the winner of the CFUK Christmas Raffle'


----------

